# Best Wood Heater Insert?



## whchunter

Anyone have any experience with wood burning heater inserts?  I used to have a Buck years ago and I am considering another insert.  I know there are good and bad heaters just like everything else.

Give me your thoughts & recommendations.


----------



## KDarsey

If I were you I would look at any of the 'well known & proven brands' out there. I would also go for a used one in very good condition.
  I say that because the new ones are very pricey. You can pick up a good used one from $2-650.  Sometimes cheaper and even free.
   Don't be  afraid to pick one up that has a bad motor, etc. I can replace all the electricals in one usually for around $200 (unless it has 2 motors and both are bad).
   With that said, the electrics on these things can last years and years.
   Look for late model Bucks, Silent Flames, Appalachian, Carolina (who Buck bought),Apachee,Century,Ambassador and Dare just to name a few.
 Make sure the motor is mounted in front. If you ever need to replace any thing it is a lot easier.
  A lot of the ones mentioned if built in the last 6 or 8 years have all the electricals mounted together in the front bottom and are removed like a drawer.... makes for easy maintenance.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Buck*

They are pricey but pay for themselves IMHO. I had this model in a home I previously owned. It was amazing how little wood it used for the amount of heat the catalytic unit produced.

I will be having this installed in my current home soon.

http://www.buckstove.com/wood/model91.html


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I have had a Buck stove for 30 years....Used it as an insert for 5
years, but when we moved into a new house we got the leg kit
and have used it as free standing stove for the next 25 yrs....
Very reliable, 3 speed thermostat ....2 motors in 30 years, and
replace door and glass gaskets every 3-4 years to keep it airtight....

Would buy another if I was considering a new wood stove......


----------



## K80

how do they heat when the power is out?  I'm looking for something to go in my knew house as the prefab fireplace sends most of the heat up the chimney.


----------



## whchunter

*generator*



K80 said:


> how do they heat when the power is out?  I'm looking for something to go in my knew house as the prefab fireplace sends most of the heat up the chimney.




generator


----------



## Gotfive

Take a look at Hitzer. I've had mine for nearly 20 years and it heats my 2200 square foot home very well.


----------



## ballew23

*buck*

i have buck model 71 or 74 cant remember but absolutely love it. got 2600 sq ft house heats great.. does not have cat converter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Heating our home with a Appalachian since 1981, absolutely no problems.


----------



## 69camaro

I've been looking also. I have noticed there are heaters that heat up to 600 sq ft. and I see where the Buck model 91 heats 3000 sq ft. so sounds to me there are major differences in how the heaters are made.


----------



## whchunter

*Cat*



Ruger#3 said:


> They are pricey but pay for themselves IMHO. I had this model in a home I previously owned. It was amazing how little wood it used for the amount of heat the catalytic unit produced.
> 
> I will be having this installed in my current home soon.
> 
> http://www.buckstove.com/wood/model91.html



I've been told that the catalytic convertor (which raises the temperature and allows a more complete burn) must be replaced every so often.  Anyone know how often and what it costs per stove. I would imagine that like other things, a manufacturer could burn you pretty good if he has a proprietary item that you have to purchase every year or two.


----------



## Wild Turkey

New house or demo old insert.
I would go with a Fireplace Extrordinaire wood stove.
Looks great and heats like a beast.
I dont like Buck stove type heaters in a hole. Better on legs


----------



## John Abbott

*wood stove*

second the fireplace extradniar, I have been heating my house with one for 10 years, 
all of the stoves made now will fill your needs, decide if you want heat or looks with heat. 
if you want just heat go to Tractor supply and get a US Stove free standing or insert, not a looker but a real heater.
As far as cat converters, they all have a life and need to be cleaned, when you need to replace it expect to spend around $200.00
burn dry wood and keep your chimney clean and enjoy it for a long time


----------



## bubbarast

One of the best is an Ashley but they dont make them any more look for a used one half of it sits on the hearth of the fireplace heats my whole house.


----------



## whchunter

*Research*

I have found these sites which have information:

www.hearth.com

www.chimneysweeponline.com

It appears that heaters with CAT convertors have better efficiency ratings

I have narrowed it down to Buck, Appalachian & Hitzer. I will probably buy new so I can get the size and appearance I'm looking for.

I'm looking for super wood burning efficiency, ease of use e.g. cleaning, cold start without backdraft, appearance, cost, good dealer support, cost of repair parts, easy fan access,  low noise from fan, good warranty, good thermostat performance, good heat distribution and a quality product that will stay with me for many years.


----------



## Wheels

I used wood burning inserts for many years, several differant makes including Buck.The best one was a LOPI . It had 2 blowers with  varible thermostat, lined with fire brick bottom and sides, stainless steel piping going all the way to top of chimney ( helps prevent chimney fires ). As stated above, burn dry wood. These are pricey but worth it. Mine heated 2800 feet.


----------

